# Welchen Rahmen soll ich mir kaufen



## .scholli (21. Juli 2007)

Ich habe an FlyBikes gedacht aber wollte noch ma eure professionelle Meinung hören ich danke jeder sinnvollen Antwort


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2007)

wie wärs mit preisvorstellung, einsatzgebiet, usw.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (22. Juli 2007)

Ganz egal wöfür, kaufe dir unbedingt einen S&M
oder FBM
oder Fit
oder Fly


----------



## RISE (22. Juli 2007)

Am besten einen von diesen  <2kg Rahmen, die schon vom angucken zerdellen.

Nee, Spaß beiseite. Budget und Einsatzgebiet wären schon interessant zu wissen.


----------



## WaldChiller (22. Juli 2007)

Also falls du nur wenig GEld hast kann ich dir den Stolen Five O empfehlen mitlerweile kostet der nur noch 199 Euro wiegt 2,7 kg Lack is 1 a Geo is perfect und unzerstörbar Sanko Chromoly.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (22. Juli 2007)

WaldChiller schrieb:


> Also falls du nur wenig GEld hast kann ich dir den Stolen Five O empfehlen mitlerweile kostet der nur noch 199 Euro wiegt 2,7 kg



Ich bitte dich, er liebäugelt mit einem FlyBikes, da wird das Budget wohl nicht zu knapp sein. 
Ich persönlich finde ja den Layos ganz super.


----------



## Benh00re (22. Juli 2007)

kauf dir nen tollen frame
den tolle frames, sind immer gut


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (22. Juli 2007)

ich kann dirn mutiny sinister empfehlen top für dirt auch super zum streeten


----------



## RISE (22. Juli 2007)

Empfehlen wird jeder was anderes. Ich finds generell besser, sich Geometrien anzuschauen als mit Namen um sich zu werfen. Geht natürlich nur, wenn man weiß, was welcher Winkel bewirkt. Insofern wäre eine ungefähre Beschreibung ja auch nicht schlecht. Der Sinister ist aber wirklich schick...


----------



## .scholli (24. Juli 2007)

jo danke für die antworten ... ich wollte irgent was um 300 aus geben flybikes hatte ich auch schon in betracht gezogen aber die haben keinen rahmen der ne 20"-20,5" oberrohrlänge haben des wegen hatte ich an Sputnic für 299,95 mit einer 20,3" oberrohrlänge gedacht.


----------



## .scholli (24. Juli 2007)

und RISE erklächr mir ma pls was welcher winkel für auswirkungen aufs fahrverhalten hat
mfG scholli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (24. Juli 2007)

wiue groß bis du denn ?!


----------



## RISE (24. Juli 2007)

Also das ist so. Die eigentlich Standardgeo ist 74.5er Lenkwinkel, 71° Sitzwinkel, 11.75" Tretlagerhöhe und 13.75" Kettenstrebe. Natürlich gibts davon 1000 Abweichungen:

[1a]
je höher das Tretlager, desto einfacher lässt sich der Rahmen drehen (z.B. Fit,  S&M, Metal mit 11.9), je niedriger, desto schwerer dreht sich das Rad, aber desto stabiler liegt es in der Luft.
[1b]
gleiches gilt für die Kettenstrebe, wenn man hoch/tief durch kurz/lang ersetzt
[2]
ein steiler Lenkwinkel (75°) macht das Rad bei sonst identischer Standardgeo kürzer, es fühlt sich laut Bikeguideumrechnung dann um 0,25" kürzer an, d.h. ein 20,5" mit 75° Lenkwinkel fühlt sich in etwa so an wie ein 20.25 mit 74.5 Lenkwinkel
[3]
Der Sitzwinkel entscheidet auch. Ist er steil (71°), fühlt sich das Rad kurz an, wenn man sitzt, wenn man steht oder fährt, wirkt es aber länger. Ist der Winkel flacher (69°) ist es andersherum. Weshalb dann solche Rahmen wie der Superstar New Deal in 21" ein Fahrgefühl wie ein 20,75" Rahmen haben.

Vielleicht noch ein Beispiel:

mein altes Macneil: 74° LW, 71° SW, 14.25 KS, 20,75" TT, 11.75 BB
mein Reaper: 74,5° LW, 71° SW, 13.6 KS, 20,5" TT, 11.5 BB

Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Der Macneil ist theoretisch aufgrund der Länge und der Winkel eher auf HighSpeed ausgelegt, lässt sich eher schlecht drehen (trotz hohem Tretlager).
Der Reaper dreht sich besser, weil er insgesamt kürzer ist und einen steileren Lenkwinkel hat, dafür hat er ein etwas niedrigeres Tretlager um stabiler in der Luft zu liegen.

Ergebnis: Die Geo muss zusammenpassen, bzw. du musst entscheiden, ob du einen Rahmen willst, der in etwa die Standardgeo besitzt oder davon abweicht (kurz und agil oder lang und etwas träger).
Für 299 würde ich mir persönlich den United Squad kaufen, bzw. würde auch den Reaper nochmal kaufen.


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (24. Juli 2007)

oda den sinister


----------



## bmxboys (25. Juli 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Für 299 würde ich mir persönlich den United Squad kaufen








kaufen,kaufen


----------



## .scholli (27. Juli 2007)

also ich bin 1,61 cm gross bzw. klein und fahre Street und Park. Ich mag eher so  
klein und wendige, begeistere mich aber auch für tricks wie table top und X-UP vom kicker aus. Im mom fahr ich noch nen Felt Mystic rahmen der is mir allerdings zu schwer. ich krieg zwar nen bunnyhop 50 cm hoch aber in der luft is der weniger wendig. ich krieg nur mit grosser müche nen 180°  aufs table hin....aber in der quarter is das voll leicht... so jetzt hab t ihr alle infos was soll ich mir jetzt holen ( um 300uro)


----------



## .scholli (27. Juli 2007)

und wo soll ich mir den kaufen? bei www.paranogarage.de oder??? wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (27. Juli 2007)

ach is eig egal wo


----------



## .scholli (27. Juli 2007)

wie is dieser hier ?
 - Without Bearings / ohne Lager
- Material: 4130 Sanko Chromoly
- Toptube length: 20.3", 20.6" or 21"
- Chainstay length: 13.75"
- Headtube Angle: 74°
- Seattube Angle: 71°
- Internal Headset: Campagnolo
- Bottom Bracket: Spanish-BB
- Weight: 2.2kg


----------



## RISE (28. Juli 2007)

Sputnic Rahmen sind schon gut. Warum bei deiner Größe kein kurzes United oder Federal Hamilton?


----------



## vollepullebmx (28. Juli 2007)

.scholli schrieb:


> und wo soll ich mir den kaufen? bei www.paranogarage.de oder??? wo



oder www.gsbmx.de


----------



## -cedric- (28. Juli 2007)

vergiss die deutschen mailorder... viel zu teuer... danscomp.com, albes.com oder empire.com du profitierst nicht nur enorm durch den preis,  warscheinlich bekommst du deine lieferung frührer von den amis als von deinen landsleuten!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. Juli 2007)

-cedric- schrieb:


> vergiss die deutschen mailorder... viel zu teuer... danscomp.com, albes.com oder empire.com du profitierst nicht nur enorm durch den preis,  warscheinlich bekommst du deine lieferung frührer von den amis als von deinen landsleuten!



Nur der Fairness halber: G&S-Pakete kommen über Nacht.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2007)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:


> Nur der Fairness halber: G&S-Pakete kommen über Nacht.



Oder auch gar nicht und nach 2 Wochen noch immer ohne Meldung, dass der Artikel nicht lieferbar ist und auch nicht mehr produziert wird. Toller Service.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. Juli 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Oder auch gar nicht und nach 2 Wochen noch immer ohne Meldung, dass der Artikel nicht lieferbar ist und auch nicht mehr produziert wird. Toller Service.



Jaja, die Plastikpedale gibt es halt nicht zu kaufen. Nirgendwo. Auch bei G&S nicht.


----------



## Bampedi (28. Juli 2007)

g&s is wirklich sone sache: cap war nich lieferbar, ich abbestellt, einen monat später steht der dhl mann mit einem paket von g&s vor der tür.

deren vertrieb hingegen liefert wirklich über nacht! also bmx distribution dings, aber halt nur zum lbs.

bei parano das gleiche.



> danscomp.com



da bestellt man aber aus prinzip nicht.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2007)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:


> Jaja, die Plastikpedale gibt es halt nicht zu kaufen. Nirgendwo. Auch bei G&S nicht.



Weiss ich, bei mir gings aber um n Kettenblatt. Schön wenn du mit G&S zufrieden bist, ich bins nicht.

Aber egal, das ganze hat nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, sorry für offtopic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. Juli 2007)

Sind die bei Parano auch so schnell? Dadurch zeichnen sich eben die Riderowned-Shops aus, finde ich: die Jungs wissen einfach, dass man seine Ersatzteile am liebsten schon vor der Bestellung hätte.


----------



## RISE (28. Juli 2007)

Wenn alles da ist, liefern die deutschen Shops sehr schnell. Sowohl GS, Parano als auch 360Sports.
Bei nem 300â¬ Rahmen lohnt die Ãberseebestellung sowieso nicht. Zumal man echt die Shops hier nicht zu beanstanden braucht. Immer freundlich und hilfsbereit. Hatte noch keine Probleme. Wenn man natÃ¼rlich Plastikpedale haben muss, kann man aber auch gerne aus den USA bestellen.


----------



## tobii (28. Juli 2007)

wie ist das mit dem zoll wenn man in america bestellt?
der ist doch übelst hoch oder?


----------



## paule_p2 (28. Juli 2007)

da gibts nen paar tricks wie man den zoll umgehen kann.


gut find ich es aber nicht, kauft lieber in deutschland.


----------



## RISE (28. Juli 2007)

Eben. Ich würde das auch nur machen, wenn ich ne Großbestellung an irre teuren Amisachen bestellen würde.


----------



## tobii (28. Juli 2007)

na einen sputnic rahmen brauch man da nicht bestellen.
eher das S&M, Profile zeug und so...
how to....?^^


----------



## Bampedi (28. Juli 2007)

"order"-button klicken und ab gehts?!

du sparst durch den euro-kurs allein schon so viel, dass du mit zoll und ohne dass du gefahr läufst da ärger zu bekommen günstiger wegkommst als hier.


----------



## tobii (28. Juli 2007)

sicher?
freund von mir hat in usa paar shirts bestellt und beim zoll ging das über das gewicht... und die wiegen ja nicht viel...musste dann 96eu oder so zoll zahlen.

wegen einem rahmen und einer person lohnt vlt ni ganz.
wenn dann halt sammelbestellung.
und hier hat man es immernoch mit garantie und so einfacher...wenn denn


----------



## paule_p2 (28. Juli 2007)

den zoll kann man auch umgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crmo_basher (28. Juli 2007)

-cedric- schrieb:


> vergiss die deutschen mailorder... viel zu teuer... danscomp.com, albes.com oder empire.com du profitierst nicht nur enorm durch den preis,  warscheinlich bekommst du deine lieferung frührer von den amis als von deinen landsleuten!



Freut sich da dann nicht auch unser Zoll 
drückste doch EUST ab oder?

okay,okay thread zu Ende lesen hat auch was ... sorry, war wohl doch´n bissi lang gestern.


----------



## tobii (28. Juli 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:
			
		

> da gibts nen paar tricks wie man den zoll umgehen kann.





			
				tobii schrieb:
			
		

> how to....?^^





			
				paule_p2 schrieb:
			
		

> den zoll kann man auch umgehen.



:-/
na unter 200$ ist der ja eh kostenfrei.
und dann glaub auch noch bei geschenken.


----------



## paule_p2 (29. Juli 2007)

tobii schrieb:


> :-/
> na unter 200$ ist der ja eh kostenfrei.
> und dann glaub auch noch bei geschenken.




so siehts aus


----------



## tobii (29. Juli 2007)

wenn das packet von dem mailorder als geschenk verpackt wird, ist es zoll frei oder wie?


----------



## paule_p2 (29. Juli 2007)

ich hab nix verraten... macht aber au nicht jeder shop.


----------



## C17H21NO4 (29. Juli 2007)

hat bei www.danscomp.com schon jemand bestellt? pn waer ne feine sache. danke vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonist (29. Juli 2007)

von wegen zoll..
als geschenk musste halt bedenken von wegen versicherung, wenn's weg kommt oder beschädigt wird oder so. der zoll wird im übrigen nach der dem paket beiliegenden rechnung berechnet ;


----------



## tobii (29. Juli 2007)

wenn man es über paypall oder vorher bezahlt..
das geschenk ist doch auch versichert wenn man es als versichertes packet weg schickt oder?


----------



## .scholli (29. Juli 2007)

jo ich habe bei  " www.albes.com " meinen Rahmen gefunden FlyBikes Mosca in weiss 20,2". Da es ein Auslaufmodell ist kostet er nur 219 Us Dollar das sind ungefär 165 uro. Jetzt würde ich nur gern wissen wie teuer der Versand ist ,ob da irgent welche kosten drauf kommen (International) und welche Erfahrungen mit diesem Laden gemacht wurden. Und welche Möglichkeiten hätte ich wenn mein Rahmen beim Versand verschwindet oder nicht losgeschickt wird??? Ich hoffe auf eine schnelle Antwort...
MfG .scholli

http://www.albes.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1805


----------



## tobii (29. Juli 2007)

versandkosten stehen hier:
http://www.albes.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=32
ich hab bis jetzt nur gutes über den shop gehört.. selber aber noch nichts bestellt.
welche kosten noch drauf kommen... ist halt der zoll, aber hab auch gehört das die von albes.com das auch bissel geschickt machen.
ist ein seriöser laden.. also losgeschickt wird er aufjedn und so...kann bloß sein das beim transport was passier...glaub ich aber auch nicht


----------



## .scholli (29. Juli 2007)

naja mit max 55 dollar versand kann ich leben aber wie hoch is maximal der preis für den zoll? 
und funzt das über nachname creditkarte oder vorkasse?


----------



## tobii (29. Juli 2007)

also bezahlung ist glaube über kreditkarte oder paypall


----------



## RISE (29. Juli 2007)

Wie gesagt, die Frage ist vielmehr, ob du soviel Geld sparst, wenn du einen Rahmen bestellst, den es hier auch fÃ¼r 299â¬ gibt.


----------



## .scholli (29. Juli 2007)

sach mir ma pls wo es den mosca in weiß in 20,2" gibt?


----------



## bmxboys (29. Juli 2007)

.scholli schrieb:


> sach mir ma pls wo es den mosca in weiß in 20,2" gibt?


ruf bei sport import an, die haben den fly vertrieb, und sagen dir wo de was bekommst


----------



## .scholli (30. Juli 2007)

ja ich steh zwischen der wahl Sputnic Satelight vol. II (rot-orange) und Dem FlyBikes Mosca. Der Sputnic ist leichter dafür is der Flybikes 0,1 " kürzer. Aber kostet 40  mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (30. Juli 2007)

ok mal im ernst: geht dir das nich langsam selber aufn sack?

denkst du wenn du 0.1" mehr oder weniger am oberrohrer hast fährst du in irgendeiner weise anders oder besser? oder wenn der rahmen 200g leichter ist? oder wenn er orange oder weiß ist?

nimm doch einfach irgendeinen davon..meine güte ne


----------



## RISE (30. Juli 2007)

Ich finds berechtigt, weil man solche Unterschiede durchaus merkt.


----------



## Bampedi (30. Juli 2007)

aber wo is das problem?

analysieren wir das mal: es stehen 2 rahmen zur auswahl. einer is leichter als der andere. legt er nun wert auf massiven leichtbau(schöner widerspruch) dann is ja wohl klar welchen er nimmt. legt er wert auf die farbe dürfte auch klar sein welchen er nimmt. legt er wert auf die geo wird auch klar sein welchen er nimmt.

jetz müsste er das nur noch nach wichtigkeit gewichten und ab gehter.

ich schein ja ziemlich unsensibel zu sein wenn ich sag dass ich 0.1" nich wirklich spüre...0.3" merk ich ja nichma

bin ja immernoch der meinung dass man mit entsprechenden anbauteilen viel mehr rausholen kann. 

aber jedem das seine und wenn er die diskussion brauch dann soll er sie haben, ich will nix gesagt haben


----------



## Stirni (30. Juli 2007)

aufn lenker kommt auch zimelich an wie ich finde...


----------



## paule_p2 (30. Juli 2007)

und auf den neigungs winkel sowieso... ihr müsst auch bedenken das der rahmen flext usw...



langsam wirds hier doof, ok es is irgendwie schon die ganze zeit doof


----------



## RISE (30. Juli 2007)

Wenn wir nach der Geo gehen, hätte bei mir der Fly gewonnen, weil der Sputnic einen 74° Lenkwinkel hat.


----------



## Trailst4R (30. Juli 2007)

als ob man ihm den unterschied im internet erklären kann. ich glaub das merkt er nur wenn er beide rahmen mit identischem setup fahrn würde. egal. who cares


----------



## C17H21NO4 (30. Juli 2007)

kann mich mal bitte jemand aufklaeren wie das mit dem bestellen und dem versand als geschenk funktioniert? hab mit http://www.danscomp.com gesprochen und und der nette junge mann am telefon hatte da auch keinen plan von.


----------



## paule_p2 (30. Juli 2007)

ok... du willst sparen... rufst aber in amerika an?


boah bestell doch einfach in deutschland.



aber wenn du unbedingt da bestellen willst, musst du denen klar machen das sie es als geschenk schicken müssen. daher, ohne rechung im packet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C17H21NO4 (30. Juli 2007)

7 cent pro minute... ;-)

und ich hab hier halt auch mal was von zollamt...



> Warum muss ich für ein Geschenkpaket aus USA Zoll bezahlen?
> Auch bei der Einfuhr einer Geschenksendung aus den USA oder anderen Drittländern (d.h. Ländern, die nicht der Europäischen Gemeinschaft angehören) in die Bundesrepublik Deutschland sind grundsätzlich Einfuhrabgaben, d.h. Zoll sowie die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und ggf. andere Verbrauchsteuern zu entrichten.
> 
> Von diesem Grundsatz gibt es aber auch Ausnahmen. So sind bei Waren, die von einer Privatperson außerhalb des Zollgebiets der Europäischen Gemeinschaft an eine andere Person im Zollgebiet der Gemeinschaft gesandt werden, keine Einfuhrabgaben zu entrichten, wenn es sich um eine gelegentliche, nichtkommerzielle Sendung (=unentgeltlich) handelt, deren Gesamtwert den Betrag von 45 Euro nicht übersteigt. Bei Tabakwaren, Alkohol und alkoholischen Getränken sowie bei Parfüm und Eau de Toilette dürfen darüber hinaus bestimmte Mengengrenzen nicht überschritten werden.
> Die Wertgrenze bezieht sich auf den Betrag in Euro, nicht US-Dollar oder eine andere Währung.



hast das schon gemacht? oder erzaehlst nur vom hoerensagen?


----------



## Trailst4R (30. Juli 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> ok... du willst sparen... rufst aber in amerika an?
> 
> 
> boah bestell doch einfach in deutschland.
> ...



mal angenommen man bestellt da alle teile für ein radl, alles is original verpackt aber es is keine rechnung drin. glaubst wirklich die nehmen dir ab das das n geschenk is?


----------



## Bampedi (30. Juli 2007)

wenn die einfach nur ein paket verschicken und weder "GESCHENK" noch "TEURE BMX TEILE FÜR HUNDERTE VON EURO" draufschreiben, wen zur hölle soll es interessieren?

in einem ganz normalen karton wo weder empire noch albes aufschriften drauf sind...

junge junge

btw: wenn jemand wirklich so viel bestellen wollen würde dann kann er es auch so machen weil er selbst mit rechnung unheimlich viel geld spart gegenüber einer bestellung in deutschland.

alles nur reine theorie hier, macht eh keiner


----------



## C17H21NO4 (30. Juli 2007)

also wenn die mir nen rahmen, gaben, hubs etc bestelle spar ich bis jetzt 300...
minus 10 % rabatt den die mir einraeumen wuerden. zoll ist woll + 14% und dann noch der versand 130 euro... waeren bei mir so 150 euro die ich sparen wuerde. aber ohne zoll waer halt die kroenung... wenn die beim zoll reinschaun und das zeugs schaetzen kommen die aber bestimmt ueber 45 euro.


----------



## C17H21NO4 (30. Juli 2007)

ich lass mir auch hier in germany nen angebot machen. da geht dann auch noch was runter. dann einfach mal abwaegen. ich halt euch aufm laufenden, denk   aber,dass es hier dann halt nur nen paar euro teurer sein wird. vonner lieferzeit jetzt erstmal abgesehen.


----------



## ZoMa (3. August 2007)

C17H21NO4 schrieb:


> zoll ist woll + 14% und dann noch der versand 130 euro...



Du meinst wohl eher 24% hmm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C17H21NO4 (3. August 2007)

neeee, hab beim zoll angerufen. die meinten halt, dass geschenke nur bis zum warenwert von 45 euro zollfrei sind. bis zum wert von 350 euro kommen da 13,5% drauf. und alles ueber 350 wird  mit 19% einfuhrumsatzsteuer besteuert plus zoll gebühren. so hats die tante vom zoll gesagt. 

hier stehts wieder anders: http://www.blc.berlin.de/online/de/D/iv/4/seite1.jsp?nav1=open&nav2=open

und hier halt ganz genau teil fuer teil. aber auch wieder gaaanz anders (rahmen zb 4,7%):
http://europa.eu.int/comm/taxation_customs/dds/de/tarhome.htm

ich bin verwirrt...


----------



## ZoMa (3. August 2007)

Ja, für Fahrradteile 4,7% Zoll + 19% MwSt. = knapp 24%.

Kompletträder kosten allerdings mehr Zoll.


----------



## C17H21NO4 (3. August 2007)

und nen komplettrad in einzelteilen? auch 19% + 4,7?


----------



## ZoMa (3. August 2007)

Jep.


----------



## .scholli (3. August 2007)

Es is doch gar nich mehr die disskusion rauszufinden welchen rahmen ich mir hole, wir sind schon weiter jetzt is nur noch die frage woher ich den krigen soll.
Meine 1.Wahl is der FlyBikes Mosca und dann kommt der Sputnic...
Ich hab ma bei SportImport angerufen die sind aber nur für grosshändler zuständig. Weiß jemand woher ich den Flybikese Mosca in Weiß noch kriegen kann?... MfG scholli


----------



## C17H21NO4 (4. August 2007)

schau mal hier...

FLY MOSCA 2 FRAME  Dylan Pearl White

http://www.danscomp.com/211420.php?cat=FRAMESFSD#

wenne da bestellst koennen wir vielleicht zusammen bestellen und noch was am preis machen


----------



## C17H21NO4 (7. August 2007)

ne kurze frage zur rahmengroesse. bei ner koerpergroesse von 1,83m lieber 20 oder 20,5 tt?


----------

